# HOLY TWIT,Ebola is finally here in the United States.



## Davey Jones (Sep 30, 2014)

NOW WHAT ????


http://www.dallasnews.com/news/metro/20140929-dallas-ebola-case-confirmed-by-cdc-first-diagnosis-in-u.s..ece


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

YEP!  and it's Obama's fault..  

Relax....  It will be OK..


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 30, 2014)

Now what?

Your First World medical system will take care of it. That's what.

I suggest you...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)

11 things you need to know about Ebola...http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimdalrympl...know-about-the-ebola-epidemic-thats-ki#m2y205


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 30, 2014)

Couple of things I don't get . . . .

"They" say they are screening people leaving ebola infected countries and keeping out anyone with a fever.  However, if the disease takes up to 21 days to incubate, just because you don't have a fever when you get on the plane doesn't have anything to do with whether you are infected or not.  So you don't infect anybody on the plane, but when the symptoms appear 10 days later and you're in the middle of Wal-Mart or someplace, what then??  

How many people do you come in contact with in the course of the day??  I had a dr appointment today, so I contacted everybody in the waiting room, the dr's staff, the dr himself.  Then I did some errands -- how many people did I contact in the stores?   The news says the virus doesn't stay in the air, BUT, if a person sneezes or coughs, microscopic droplets which you sneeze or cough into the air CAN infect others.  

I don't see why we are letting people from infected countries come into the US at all.

Secondly, what precautions are being taken to prevent US forces that are in those countries trying to help?  

Scary stuff, this.


----------



## chic (Oct 1, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> Couple of things I don't get . . . .
> 
> "They" say they are screening people leaving ebola infected countries and keeping out anyone with a fever. However, if the disease takes up to 21 days to incubate, just because you don't have a fever when you get on the plane doesn't have anything to do with whether you are infected or not. So you don't infect anybody on the plane, but when the symptoms appear 10 days later and you're in the middle of Wal-Mart or someplace, what then??
> 
> ...




I totally agree.  As soon as they allowed people with this into the country I just knew this would be the result.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm not going out again until the all clear has been sounded!


----------



## MaggieJewel (Oct 1, 2014)

If someone chooses to go to an infected area, they shouldn't expect to return "home".


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

The disease takes only EIGHT days to incubate..  not 21..   A person is not contageous during the incubation period, only after they become symptomatic.   It is only spread through direct contact with the body fluids of an infected person.. It is not airborne, therefore you cannot catch it from sitting or standing next to an infected person.   It is not that easy to catch and far less contageous than measles or the flu.   It has run rampant through west Africa because of tribal superstitions and fear of hospitals..  People care for loved ones at home, and tradtionally prepare dead family members bodies for burial, therefore contract the disease through exposure to body fluids.  

Please.. relax..  The man is in strict quarantine.. all people ha may have been in contact with since he became ill have been searched out and monitored..  He was not febrile or ill when he got here..  because people become very ill very fast and would be too sick to even travel once the disease takes hold.  It was bound to happen... Air travel makes it inevitable... there will likely be more cases arriving.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yikes! I only live a few miles from the airport!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yikes! I only live a few miles from the airport!



Therfore you should probably wear a mask at all times..   For crying out loud Ralph...  what doe R/T stand for on your profile.. ??   My husband is an R/T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2014)

A few days ago I was on a plane returning from a trip to England. Four obviously African men sat in the row in front of me. The woman next to me expressed concern that they might be carrying Ebola. (They looked perfectly healthy!)  I pointed out that you can't get it by sitting behind someone on a plane; it is spread through bodily fluids. She said she didn't realize that, she thought it was airborne.

I guess this is how public hysteria spreads.

(What did get me momentarily alarmed, though, was the fact that toward the end of the flight, all four stood up at exactly the same time and opened the overhead compartments and removed their duffle bags. I thought, "OMG, what is this?"  They were taking out their jackets, as the plane had cooled off!)


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes... I think we are all a lot more jumpy now.. The world is certainly a dangerous place. As for Ebola.. it's a horrible disease.. most people that contract it die. They do not have the same public health or medical facilities in west Africa, that are available in the US or other 1st world countries.. BUT as for viral diseases, it's pretty hard to spread. Unlike AIDS, that can be spread before a person even realizes they carry the virus.. Ebola victims must be sick and have obvioius symptoms before being contageous. The Ebola virus is what is known as anaerobic, same as the AIDS virus.. it cannot live in AIR. I was waiting for the first case to show up here and knew there would be some hysteria. Facts and knowledge are powerful tools.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 1, 2014)

Are some of you really saying that people who volunteer to help other nations with Ebola should not be allowed back home?!
surely helping to contain Ebola is a lot more humanitarian than fighting yet another war....

Perhaps we ought to go back to the plague; paint a red cross on the door, and nail the infected people up inside their house to die..


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 1, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Are some of you really saying that people who volunteer to help other nations with Ebola should not be allowed back home?!
> surely helping to contain Ebola is a lot more humanitarian than fighting yet another war....
> 
> Perhaps we ought to go back to the plague; paint a red cross on the door, and nail the infected people up inside their house to die..



I think to contain the spread of Ebola, those who go to areas to help should be quarantined to make sure they aren't infected before they are allowed to return. It's the sensible thing to do.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I think to contain the spread of Ebola, those who go to areas to help should be quarantined to make sure they aren't infected before they are allowed to return. It's the sensible thing to do.



Since the incubation period is only 8-10 days... that seems sensible to me.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 1, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Now what?
> 
> Your First World medical system will take care of it. That's what.


 
Your British mason workers need to brush up on their trade.Thats a terrible job with those bricks.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 1, 2014)

Think about it....

ISIS recently they were going to do damage to the United States one way or the other.

Is this the beginning of it?


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 1, 2014)

And so it goes......

1.top doc: 'Several people were exposed,' more will be infected by Dallas Ebola case.

2. SECOND POSSIBLE EBOLA CASE IN DALLAS...
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/01/texas-ebola-patient/16525649/


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

The 2nd person was a close contact of the original case.  What is meant by close?  Perhaps a spouse or someone who would have cared for him when he became ill?  The children are all being monitored.. and asymptomatic and are not in school.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2014)

Saw this morning on my twitter account that Bill Gates has donated an emergency $50 million to fight Ebola.

http://www.thewire.com/global/2014/09/bill-and-melinda-gates-fight-ebola-with-50-million/379998/


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sorry but I am extremely worried about Ebola spreading in our country. I know they say you can't become infected until a certain period of time has passed,but I am still worried since some people might not realize how sick they really are before they see a Doctor. Now we have another thing to worry about,the new flu spreading,an illness that causes paralyses ,and Ebola.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)

I can't believe a red flag didn't go up in that hospital, when that man said he was just in Liberia, and the Ebola thing is so hot in the current news.   Here, take these antibiotics and go home.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2014)

Though the virus doesn't live in the air, it CAN be spread through microscopic droplets spread when someone coughs or sneezes.  Microscopic droplets = bodily fluids.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.vox.com/2014/10/1/6878695/ebola-virus-outbreak-symptoms


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 2, 2014)

You guys are determined to ruin my day!


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 2, 2014)

Just saw on the news this morning, the guy threw up in the parking lot of the apartment as he was heading to the hospital. I think the situation is worse than they are saying.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

As for spreading from a sneeze or cough? 

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/transmission/qas.html



> Unlike respiratory illnesses like measles or chickenpox, which can be transmitted by virus particles that remain suspended in the air after an infected person coughs or sneezes, Ebola is transmitted by direct contact with body fluids of a person who has symptoms of Ebola disease. Although coughing and sneezing are not common symptoms of Ebola, if a symptomatic patient with Ebola coughs or sneezes on someone, and saliva or mucus come into contact with that person’s eyes, nose or mouth, these fluids may transmit the disease.
> *What does “direct contact” mean?*
> 
> Direct contact means that body fluids (blood, saliva, mucus, vomit, urine, or feces) from an infected person (alive or dead) have touched someone’s eyes, nose, or mouth or an open cut, wound, or abrasion.



[h=2]





> How long does Ebola live outside the body?[/h]Ebola is killed with hospital-grade disinfectants (such as household bleach). Ebola on dried on surfaces such as doorknobs and countertops can survive for several hours; however, virus in body fluids (such as blood) can survive up to several days at room temperature.


----------



## Misty (Oct 2, 2014)

[h=1]UN Ebola chief raises 'nightmare' prospect that  virus could mutate and become airborne if it is not quickly brought  under control[/h]His comments come as organizations  battling the crisis in West Africa warn that the international community  has just four weeks to stop it before it spirals 'completely out of  control'.

Save the Children have also warned five more people are infected with the virus every hour.
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...pect-virus-mutate-airborne.html#ixzz3F02cSvvs 








​


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 2, 2014)

And so it continues:

The Department of Health has confirmed a patient is currently in isolation and undergoing testing in *Honolulu.*
The Hawaii Nurses Association said the person is being treated at The Queen’s Medical Center.
Officials told KHON2 Ebola is a possibility, however the patient has yet to be specifically tested for the virus.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

Should we stop all airtravel from the affected countries?    Even if we did, what's to stop them from flying to another country and then here?  Airtravel is a nightmare as it is.. should everyone be interviewed as to their whereabouts for the last 30 days and if they touched a feverish vomiting person?


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 2, 2014)

Gross but this Ebola patient apparent vomited outside a US apartment while going to the hospital.

https://news.yahoo.com/traveler-liberia-first-ebola-patient-diagnosed-u-003007621--finance.html

'Oh don't worry it's only spread through fluids'-well what the heck is vomit. Wonder how the heck they decontaminated this site before kids and dogs wound up stepping in it. No one thought to give this guy a barf bag. Still can't believe these bozos at the Dallas hospital let this guy go.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 2, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Just saw on the news this morning, the guy threw up in the parking lot of the apartment as he was heading to the hospital. I think the situation is worse than they are saying.



The hospital completely blew it. Wonder after the authorities found out he vomited at an apartment if they sent out a hazmat team or decontamination crew.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> The hospital completely blew it. Wonder after the authorities found out he vomited at an apartment if they sent out a hazmat team or decontamination crew.



I agree.... but in all fairness.. it was the first case and they just weren't looking for it in Texas.. I know that's no excuse... but I'll bet all hospitals will be now.

There's an old saying in Medical diagnoses.... "If you hear hoofbeats and it sounds like a horse... Don't expect to see Zebras"... Unfortunately, this time it was a zebra.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

Here's news!!  Now THIS really honks me off....  What the heck is wrong with that family?  Do they not take this seriously?  They left their house?  Put armed guards out in front!!  

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/10/...unsupported-browser|dl1|sec1_lnk3&pLid=539544

AOL.com 



> Texas officials announced they have placed the family of the man diagnosed in Dallas with Ebola under quarantine just as the Liberian government said he will face criminal charges.
> 
> Officials hand-delivered the order to Thomas Duncan's relatives Wednesday night after they reportedly violated an official request to not leave home, WFAA reported. The Liberian citizen reportedly lied on his health form to gain entry to the U.S.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

This is from the CDC website on transmission of Ebola.  They keep mentioning on news reports that it cannot be transmitted by air, but I haven't heard them say anything about saliva, etc.  But, it's written on their site.  So, if somebody around three feet from you sneezes or coughs, you can get the virus if their saliva lands on you, especially in areas like your eyes, mouth, nose, etc.  



> When an infection does occur in humans, the virus can be spread in several ways to others. Ebola is spread through direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes) with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> The hospital completely blew it.



Look like the hospital staff in Hawaii is more educated, and acting more appropriately...http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...hospital-as-officials-say-ebola-case-possible


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

The patient in Hawaii was negative.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

Good, thanks Quick!


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 2, 2014)

So much news today I don't where to start. Yes Liberia wants this Duncan guy on criminal charges for lying to airport officials in Liberia. But we should stack any criminal negligence charges on this guy that is possible federal and local. I would file criminal negligence, risking/creating a catastrophe, reckless endangerment, child endangerment if those were juveniles living with him. 

Then local health officials have yet to clean the apartment where this guy was living. Supposedly they are having trouble finding people to do it? Also people quarantined are living with this Ebola guys infected apartment.

Then a news crew catches unprotected workers PRESSURE CLEANING where this guy puked at his apartment so now there is Ebola in water run off for people & pets to step in. Along with airborne particles and water carry this stuff through the air since it being pressure cleaned. I've would've poured or lightly sprayed a bottle of bleach on the area then pressure clean it along with taping it off.

The most troubling but actually not surprising is the way the hospital and medical staff seemed to blow this. BUT this is what happens with production line mail it in medicine. They treated enough symptoms to cover their butt. Did they really try to get to the bottom of the matter-no.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 2, 2014)

I think we should get tough and prevent ALL travel from infected countries, to include those who took a circuitous route through Belgium or wherever, or at least require quarantine before passengers can board a plane.  And surely airport officials can determine where a traveler's journey began!  From what I read, this disease is so bad that we need to take whatever steps are indicated to keep it from getting a foothold here, whether politically correct or not.  Of course people are going to lie about being in contact with the disease -- they are trying to get away from it, and to admit they've been in contact with it will keep them off the plane.  Quarantine for the incubation period is the only solution to keep infected people from just coming here.


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I think we should get tough and prevent ALL travel from infected countries, to include those who took a circuitous route through Belgium or wherever, or at least require quarantine before passengers can board a plane. And surely airport officials can determine where a traveler's journey began! From what I read, this disease is so bad that we need to take whatever steps are indicated to keep it from getting a foothold here, whether politically correct or not. Of course people are going to lie about being in contact with the disease -- they are trying to get away from it, and to admit they've been in contact with it will keep them off the plane. Quarantine for the incubation period is the only solution to keep infected people from just coming here.



That's probably the only solution and it's do-able.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2014)

An NBC camera man is now infected...  The News crew is being put in quarantine and will then be brought home.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 3, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> An NBC camera man is now infected...  The News crew is being put in quarantine and will then be brought home.



 Thats whats so stupid about these journalist/cameramen,They all go over there to get news,first, without any regards to their own safety. Somehow I dont feel sorry for them,they knew what they were getting into.


----------

